# RIP Rojo



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

He lost the fight with an illness he had tonight. He gave it his all,
but in then end he just wasn't strong enough as it took over his frail body.

May you rest in piece little guy. The vids posted below is how I'll always remember you. You will be greatly missed little one and brought happiness to everyone who laid eyes on you. I'll never forget you little guy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SayNdbqhfdE&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yStt7sV_RU&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL

*Note:* The picture used was one of the first pictures taken of him the night i got him almost a year ago. It's still one of my favorites of my little guys's to this day.​


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Rojo.


----------



## Oiseau (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Rojo was beautiful.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank-you.Both of you.


----------

